# Flat Belly Diet book



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi all,

This is my first time posting in this folder. But I'm excited about a new project I have and thought I would share with you. (I hope it's okay to post this here). Have you all heard of the Flat Belly Diet book from Rodale? Well, I was one of several writers chosen by Prevention to receive a copy of the book, follow the diet and blog about it on one of Prevention's blogs!

I'm very excited about it and I hope I can do it. I just got the book yesterday and so far it is interesting. If it's okay to do, I'd like to post the link to my blog as soon as it is live. Then maybe you can all follow my progress and give me some encouragement?

I won't post the link until I'm sure it's allowed. I don't want to get into trouble or anything.  So, let me know what you all think.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Kathleen - I think that's wonderful! ~ I haven't heard of the book, but I will sure be there to cheer you on. And in a self-centered way (LOL!) it will also help me keep losing, too. 

You go, girl! 

-- Ann


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Great, thank you.  As soon as the blog is live, I'll post the link. I figure the more people I tell, the more I HAVE to stick to it. lol I'm excited! The book says you can lose up to 15 pounds in 32 days. Wow would that be awesome. As an editor, I've reviewed many, many diet books. I know not to have unreasonable expectations. But a diet backed by Prevention has to have a good foundation. So I am pretty hopeful.


----------



## peahigirl (Nov 25, 2004)

My first time posting here too, but I am really intrigued on how to lose that belly fat! Any words of wisdom so far that you can share? Is this about food combo's or certain foods to eat? 

Spill it girlfriend. Your talking about an area that is the first to expand and the last to leave and I would love to know something that works. (And by the way, why is it that boobs are exactly opposite, ...last to expand and first to go? Not fair.)


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

IMO - You cannot specify where you lose the fat. You lose belly fat when you lose overall body fat. Some people lose belly fat first, some last. If you have belly fat, you need to look at overall body fat content and work it all down. You can tone your muscles a bit to make your belly LOOK slimmer, but the fat is still there.

Spot reducing is a myth produced by people selling something. It is a billion dollar industry and Americans still carry belly fat. Do your own math.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Since I just got the book, I haven't had much time to test it yet. However, it seems to be based on a study that compared diets high in saturated fat, high in carbs or high in monounsaturated fatty acids. In the study, the group who ate a diet high in monounsaturated fatty acids had a reduced amount of belly fat--especially visceral fat which is considered the most dangerous kind. This is the type that increases the risk of heart disease among other problems.

So, in a nutshell, yes. It's about eating certain foods. As I get more into the book (and the diet) I'll post more about it on the blog. I'm still waiting for the first posts to be approved so the blog is live. I'm wanting to say there are 85 people doing this (including me). That number may not be accurate though. I can't remember exactly.  Anyhow, you'll be able to follow several people in this diet to see how it all works. 

I am not going to say it's good or bad yet since I am barely into the book. But I think the reason that Americans are so overweight is because most of them eat junk. This diet appears so far to be about learning to eat the foods that help your body to be healthy. (besides the obvious ones that is) I just thought it would be fun to share because I am excited about the opportunity to blog for Prevention. If you want to, you can read more here: Flat Belly Diet.com.

Edited to add: It's finally live!  You can see my blog so far at http://buzz.prevention.com/community/category/kathleen-roberts

Only two posts so far but I will be adding to it regularly.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome. i have been doing weight watchers, but i think i will swap to FBD. i signed up. thanks..and looking forward to seeing your progress

http://www.3fatchicks.com/forum/
i am part of another webgroup...and they are saying some very good things about this diet. if you need support or have something to share..i am sure there are many who have questions! there is a mountain of info on all diets. great place!

we have men as members too...not just chicks!


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

peahigirl said:


> My first time posting here too, but I am really intrigued on how to lose that belly fat! Any words of wisdom so far that you can share? Is this about food combo's or certain foods to eat?
> 
> Spill it girlfriend. Your talking about an area that is the first to expand and the last to leave and I would love to know something that works. (And by the way, why is it that boobs are exactly opposite, ...last to expand and first to go? Not fair.)


it appears that there is a 4 day jumpstart anti bloat. you eat 4 times a day..nothing over 400 calories..and adding MUHA with every meal. walk 5 minutes after every meal..

you dont have to exercise, but muscle burns fat even when resting. i do cardio and lift weights

it really sounds like a very good diet

losing boobs first is basically genetics. One of My beautiful DD's..she got lucky...she never loses hers.. and at 5'8 and a perfect size 3....its quite a sight for the boys...much to my dismay


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, the book says you don't have to exercise. However, there is a section in the back that has exercises. Because, of course, if you include exercise you will see faster results. 

There is another thread of the Facebook group that might be helpful for anyone interested. It is for free Flat Belly Diet books.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/topic.php?uid=33205609302&topic=5632

The Facebook group is open to everyone. This one that I just posted is super new, hence only one thread. The other group is a little busier, but still new.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/board.php?uid=37823078029

Today I need to shop for the 4-day jumpstart. I am a little slow getting started, but I'm very excited.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

Kathleen in AR said:


> Yes, the book says you don't have to exercise. However, there is a section in the back that has exercises. Because, of course, if you include exercise you will see faster results.
> 
> There is another thread of the Facebook group that might be helpful for anyone interested. It is for free Flat Belly Diet books.
> 
> ...




Good luck! I am looking forward to see how it goes!

i am glad they are asking a writer to try something healthy. i watched a program on 2 women from the UK that were journalists..and they asked them to extreme diet to a size 00 and gave them 5 weeks. i think both women were a size 10? it was crazy, and really shed light on what is considered healthy dieting.


----------



## winnie (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been the 3fat chicks diet site; good one and full of info.

I've been on Atkins now off and on - not good results. Too strict and I don't feel well eating their fatty meats, etc. Hubby signed me up for online South Beach Diet. I have such a problem w/ metabolism. We'll see...

I also saw the article and info on Flat Belly Diet in Prevention. Looked into it and it was interesting...

Hey, whatever works! Sometimes I think all the willpower in the world is wasted unless you zero in on the right regimen to follow. At least with my metabo that seems to be the case.

Best of luck and keep us posted on results!!


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Honestly, after being on this diet for the 4-day jumpstart, I am really disappointed. I lost one whole pound.  Others have lost more but I'm wondering if my goofy thyroid is the problem.

Honestly, if all I can lose is one pound in four days of 1200 calories per day, can I really expect to lose more once I go up to 1600 calories? I have learned quite a bit about monounsaturated fatty acids though. And I haven't been hungry during this diet, so that is a good thing. I'm just not sure if this diet is a good fit for me. 

Oh well, I'll keep going and see what happens. I hate to quit since I agreed to do this for Prevention. So I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

One to two pounds a week is considered a safe and healthy weight loss but if you have a thyroid condition, your results may be affected.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

actually, i switched to the fatsmash diet and it works really well. i lost 4 pounds in 5 days. i am not hungry at all..and it really is healthy. The 3fatchicks board has great info on the diet. 
i couldnt do atkins..my hats off to anyone who can stick with it.


----------



## winnie (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't give up; especially with the holidays coming on! Biig difference in trying to lose weight lst of the year after you put on 5-10 pounds.

I have a sloooooooooooow metabolism; I have probs losing on 800 calories - truly. Those promises of quick weight loss don't hold for everybody. I once lost 25 pounds on the Atkins diet; it took 3 months and the first 2 weeks when all the heck I could eat seemed to be eggs (yuck!) bacon, meat and meat and yet I lost only 3 pounds in 2 weeks of their Phase 1. I stuck to it; had no choice and was that determined. Sometimes bodies adjust; ha gotta trick em.

HANG IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------

